# Moving electric range



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have not seen anything like you are thinking, but, you could replace the leveling pads with casters, allowing the stove to more easily be removed from the cabinets.

http://wthight.thomasnet.com/category/casters-wheels?&gclid=CL2Dwpiv4qYCFUVqKgodMg0l0g


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

just a bad ideal in my opinion, if you want to move your stove get some of them furniture glides and put them under the legs.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

hardwareman said:


> just a bad ideal in my opinion, if you want to move your stove get some of them furniture glides and put them under the legs.


My exact thought. Or may some small pieces of carpet.

The slide work pretty well for what they are designed for. The ones I have have a plastic bottom. If you have finished wood floors, you may want to just cut some scrap carpet squares, or find some slides with a soft bottom.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with hardwareman. I placed our ~400 lb gas range on sliders in case I ever need to service it and it works great over our cork floor.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Remember to dis-connect the "anti-tip" safety feature first, there to stop a tip over forward when the turkey is checked on....

Gary


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

There's some dangerous/crazy ideas on the inner-net and this is one of them..but it's good it was posted so others will learn..like GBR said; this unit needs anti-tip bracket or tie-down for safety..


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Casters on a stove seems like a bad idea to me, unless....maybe some type of locking casters.

Ever know anyone that was burned from spilling liquid from a stove when they were very small? I have known two this happened to while very small. One guy's face. A girls back. That was....shocking.

Anyway, I thin they may have pulled something down from the stove. The point is I would want my stove to be fairly stationary to avoid some bumping it to hard and getting injured with hot food or drink.

I think the glides with tie downs is a good idea.


----------

